# help!small shop/business ideas?



## locovida

Hello all,

We are thinking of opening a small shop or some kind of business in central portugal,we are flexible on the location,but needs to be cheap max budget is £30,000 for premises.Please could you tell me what you need/want in this area? do you think it might be worth opening some sort of english shop for ex pats?just need enough money to get by for me and my family,thanks.


----------



## silvers

There's already a guy with three English goods stores and he also does the local markets. I would hate you to go into this and lose all your money.


----------



## stacks

*shop*



silvers said:


> There's already a guy with three English goods stores and he also does the local markets. I would hate you to go into this and lose all your money.


Hi i know im new to the forum but this subject as come up a few times on this forum and other forums. i am on about people wanting to open a shop or a market stall.we live in obidos and there is no one who sells english food. everytime some one puts on they want to start this. this ghy barry gets mentioned.we once drove to penela where his stall his and he had nothing at all on it .it was a complete waste of are drive and diesel.i no quite a lot of expats round peniche and obidos who would love to have somewhere to go for english food indian or chinese.as far as im concerned portugal is big enough for someone else to try this and i think they would do well at it.there had my rant about it now.oh and good luck to you go for it because i think you would do well in a little shop


----------



## silvers

Wow, I seem to have upset you. If you go to the new Vivaci centre in Caldas da Rainha, there is a supermarket called Pao da Acucar, they sell a whole range of Pataks and also Chinese and Mexican food. Failing that, the Jumbo in Torres vedras stock pretty much the same, including Vimto.


----------



## stacks

silvers said:


> Wow, I seem to have upset you. If you go to the new Vivaci centre in Caldas da Rainha, there is a supermarket called Pao da Acucar, they sell a whole range of Pataks and also Chinese and Mexican food. Failing that, the Jumbo in Torres vedras stock pretty much the same, including Vimto.


Hi silvers you didnt upset me.it seems to me when someone writes in to the forums asking advice on work situations or wanting to start a business theres a lot of dome an gloom . i no alot of people say you have to speke the language and in many cases a lot of people will do this. there must be a lot of expats who have gone to portugal and started there own business and done well so why dont we hear from these people.


----------



## silvers

I am sure that there are successes out there, they are probably too busy to reply. If you look back over my many posts I try to be as positive as possible, but I have to speak if I see somebody risking their lifesavings on a venture that is far from certain.
As I have said before on here, open a chippy, English bar with catering or even a sports bar showing Premier league football and you will be onto a winner. I have spoken to a lot of expats around here and food seems to be the least of their problems. They desire entertainment more, that's your market, in my humble opinion.


----------



## stacks

silvers said:


> I am sure that there are successes out there, they are probably too busy to reply. If you look back over my many posts I try to be as positive as possible, but I have to speak if I see somebody risking their lifesavings on a venture that is far from certain.
> As I have said before on here, open a chippy, English bar with catering or even a sports bar showing Premier league football and you will be onto a winner. I have spoken to a lot of expats around here and food seems to be the least of their problems. They desire entertainment more, that's your market, in my humble opinion.


I would agree with you on that they are crying out for english bar threw experiance last year when we had quite a lot of family over. and they were all running round peniche for a tv to watch football.i would agree that i wouldnt want anyone to lose there money on something that wouldnt work.so theres a good business for you to start locovida a good english bar


----------



## locovida

stacks said:


> Hi i know im new to the forum but this subject as come up a few times on this forum and other forums. i am on about people wanting to open a shop or a market stall.we live in obidos and there is no one who sells english food. everytime some one puts on they want to start this. this ghy barry gets mentioned.we once drove to penela where his stall his and he had nothing at all on it .it was a complete waste of are drive and diesel.i no quite a lot of expats round peniche and obidos who would love to have somewhere to go for english food indian or chinese.as far as im concerned portugal is big enough for someone else to try this and i think they would do well at it.there had my rant about it now.oh and good luck to you go for it because i think you would do well in a little shop


Thanks so much,my partner is portuguese so the language shouldnt be too much of a problem,we have a bit more research to do first...you might see more messages from me soon! but will look into the areas you mentioned,not sure about a bar though,wouldnt know where to start! thanks a lot,Locovida


----------



## mitz

stacks said:


> i no quite a lot of expats round peniche and obidos who would love to have somewhere to go for english food indian or chinese.


There's a good Chinese in Caldas close to the hospital.
There is another one by the park but it's not quite as good IMO.
Not far from Óbidos but a fair drive from Peniche


----------



## silvers

Locovida,
I realise that a bar sounds expensive, what you have to remember is that beer here is mainly sold bottled, so you can do without pumps and barrels if you have to. Premises, big tv's and some bar stools and off you go. All you have to do is look at the Algarve, which are the busiest places around there? The pubs and bars, the football bars are always full, they are even full for repeat showings.


----------



## mitz

locovida said:


> max budget is £30,000 for premises.QUOTE]
> 
> Why don't you rent a shop first, until the viability of your idea is established.


----------



## locovida

mitz said:


> locovida said:
> 
> 
> 
> max budget is £30,000 for premises.QUOTE]
> 
> Why don't you rent a shop first, until the viability of your idea is established.
> 
> 
> 
> good idea,thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## locovida

*new business idea...what do you think??*

Hello all,

Just had a new idea for a business in central portugal...a childrens play area with ball pools,bouncy castle etc..what do you think would this be a good idea,i know it wont make loads of money,but maybe enough to get by,and it might be fun! thought the children might need a bit more entertainment up there too.let me know,thanks.

locovida


----------



## silvers

I know this may be a bit seasonal but it always strikes me as a missed opportunity that there are very few beach activities around here. Jet ski hire or even big yellow bananas.


----------



## locovida

maybe worth a try,although we wont be that close to the beach,we have been looking online at houses in mortagua,is that a nice area to live do you know?


----------



## silvers

I have never visited Mortágua, but I have driven around Vila Nova de Poiares (a little bit south) and that area is very picturesque. As with most things, you really have to see them in person to form a true opinion. you would be quite close to Figueira da Foz and that is a stunning beach.


----------



## alexmac999

locovida said:


> Thanks so much,my partner is portuguese so the language shouldnt be too much of a problem,we have a bit more research to do first...you might see more messages from me soon! but will look into the areas you mentioned,not sure about a bar though,wouldnt know where to start! thanks a lot,Locovida


As your partner is Portuguese you have already overcome one of the biggest hurdles of starting a business here, communicating with suppliers etc. As Silvers has said there is a clear need for a UK style pub in this area especially with UK football and sport. The tourists want it, our visitors want it and I am sure a lot of expats want it even if it is occasionally. I was at a talk from the British Consul the other week and he said the UK expats in this area run into many hundreds, that he is aware of. There is no reason that a pub could not serve the sort of food that UK expats go on about especially curry and a selection of UK shop food availabe to buy.
Do some research, come over to see for yourself, talk to the tourist board people, they have the feedback from UK visitors and they can confirm what we are saying.
Regards and the best of luck,
Alex


----------



## locovida

Alex,

Thanks for the reply,every little bit of info will help us in deciding what to do,got lots to think about!


----------



## scamperoo

silvers said:


> Locovida,
> I realise that a bar sounds expensive, what you have to remember is that beer here is mainly sold bottled, so you can do without pumps and barrels if you have to. Premises, big tv's and some bar stools and off you go. All you have to do is look at the Algarve, which are the busiest places around there? The pubs and bars, the football bars are always full, they are even full for repeat showings.


So you think it's that simple eh! a few barstools and some big TV's is that it eh! you have no idea, if it's such a moneyspinner why aren't you or someone else already doing it, it's a very complicated and expensive business to get it right, however saying that it's probably far better than openeing a shop!


----------



## silvers

Hi Scampi,
I'm am not doing it because I am disabled, don't feel bad, you weren't to know. If I weren't, I would be doing this and many other things like a shot. I realise that it isn't as simple as I stated, what I was trying to imply was that it isn't as difficult as opening a bar/pub in Uk.


----------



## jimmy

Hi ,just a quick question ,do the expats not go to the Irish bar in Peniche ,draught Guiness and beer!!!!!!


----------



## jjnorty

We work with small businesses and the only things that I strongly recommend is that you do plenty of research into anything that you decide to start up and do a plan. As much as the people on this forum would like an English Pub or food, that won't keep you in business unless there are a good number of them coming to you daily, so check that there is a big enough market for this before you get started. There are plenty of opportunities in Portugal, try to keep overheads low, sometimes it means adding a few streams of income to your business to ensure that you get that revenue coming in. Also do a business plan to make sure you cover all the angles - takes time but not as costly as finding out you've done the wrong thing.
John


----------



## jimmy

jjnorty said:


> We work with small businesses and the only things that I strongly recommend is that you do plenty of research into anything that you decide to start up and do a plan. As much as the people on this forum would like an English Pub or food, that won't keep you in business unless there are a good number of them coming to you daily, so check that there is a big enough market for this before you get started. There are plenty of opportunities in Portugal, try to keep overheads low, sometimes it means adding a few streams of income to your business to ensure that you get that revenue coming in. Also do a business plan to make sure you cover all the angles - takes time but not as costly as finding out you've done the wrong thing.
> John


Thanks ,great advice!


----------



## silvers

Well along with the Irish bar doing food in Nazare, next week sees the opening of a British food shop on the Silver coast. I was talking to the owner today and it seems he will be stocking many favourites of mine!


----------



## patsy

*business*

Hi i am a newbie to this forum but i have lived on the silver coast for 5 years, i have a family to ,and stared my own business its hard at first but there is a big expat comunity, here and im sure they will all be behind you i am ,i go to a expats ladies group i would love to here from you to see how you get on dont give in patsy


----------



## patsy

*business*

Hi i am a newbie to this forum but haved lived on the silver coast for 5 years ,and i started a new business up it was hard at first but when the expat comunity got to here about my services through word of mouth it took of .So all you have to do is find somthing that everyone needs and go for it ,good look im rooting for you my partner is also portuges that helps alot patsy x


----------



## jimmy

patsy said:


> Hi i am a newbie to this forum but i have lived on the silver coast for 5 years, i have a family to ,and stared my own business its hard at first but there is a big expat comunity, here and im sure they will all be behind you i am ,i go to a expats ladies group i would love to here from you to see how you get on dont give in patsy


Thank you for your support Patsy it is just finding the right business to start Jim


----------



## mitz

silvers said:


> Well along with the Irish bar doing food in Nazare, next week sees the opening of a British food shop on the Silver coast. I was talking to the owner today and it seems he will be stocking many favourites of mine!


I've heard about this shop too!
Very much hoping to see some of my very much missed favourites in there!


----------



## silvers

I went to this store today and I wasn't disappointed. Pataks at 3.19 for the big jars, I have been paying 4.85 in Continente. They even had bacon and Walls Sausages! I am well happy, for those interested it is just off the A8 between Caldas and Sao Martinho at Tornada.


----------

